# Calling All Boating Goof-ups



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello all -- Well Santa was great this year and brought us a boat. We got it at a great place and they are going to take us out in the water for a run when chance of freeze is gone. Yesterday, DH and I drove down to Lake Wateree to check out the campground and boat ramps. We sat and watched some guys put their boats in............I think I detected that look on my DH face of "I don't want to mess up and look like an a** doing this". So here's my questions..........what are any goof-ups to avoid or any words of wisdom you can share so we don't look like complete boating newbies?







However, for those wanting entertainment we did make reservations for April 11 if you want to grab a beer and watch







So although I am so excited.........I'll feel better once we have a few runs under us. By the way, Lake Wateree State Park was gorgious with great campground and boat ramps.

Lori


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

lori26 said:


> Hello all -- Well Santa was great this year and brought us a boat. We got it at a great place and they are going to take us out in the water for a run when chance of freeze is gone. Yesterday, DH and I drove down to Lake Wateree to check out the campground and boat ramps. We sat and watched some guys put their boats in............I think I detected that look on my DH face of "I don't want to mess up and look like an a** doing this". So here's my questions..........what are any goof-ups to avoid or any words of wisdom you can share so we don't look like complete boating newbies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't forget to put the drain plug in- I have heard of folks forgetting to do that and ending up with a lot of water inside their boat


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

lori26

Congrats on the boat.









Grab a cold one and make it look like you know what your doing.

Cheers









Brian


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

#1 Drain Plug in
#2 before backing down the ramp undo all straps except for the front winch
#3 Once down ramp, set E-Brake, seen a few cars lost due to this.
#4 When you unhook your boat from the winch leave the hook towards the end of the trailer so you can hook up when you are ready to leave
#5 if you can back up your Outback you can back up a boat no problemo.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

1. Make yourself a checklist for tasks each of you should preform. Both of you should have the drain plug on your list so you get two indepentent checks on that puppy. Also double check the kill switch lanyard in in place. If you have to prime the engine with the bulb on the gas line do that before putting in as well. You want to be able to start the boat as soon as it gets into the water.
Remove all straps and the tansom saver. I also removed the recovery strap hook on the front right before backing down the ramp so I could "snatch" the boat off. You might want to try this in the beginning, but it is a very good way to quickly launch a boat. 
2.As you wait for your turn to back down the ramp, place everything into the boat you intend to take. Don't wait until you get the boat into the water before loading coolers, floats, etc. 
3.Ideally, one person should be in the boat as you launch. Start the boat and move over to a dock or the bank to board other passengers and pick up the driver once the TV/trailer is moved and parked.
4. After launching, leave the emergency brake on partially while pulling the trailer out, this will help prevent tire spin on the wet boat ramp. Once clear of the water, release the brake.

When my wife and I got our first boat, we went camping during the week at a lake where we virtually had the whole lake to ourselves. We practiced for an hour or two a day, launching and recovering the boat, with my wife in the boat. Believe me, she was completely clueless and scared to death at first, but after a few hours practice performed her job like a pro. I was very proud of her. I recommend you try to do this if you can.

Couple of other items. Make sure you have 2 or three drain plugs as spares. same for the kill switch lanyard and key. have the key on a floating keychain as well.

Good luck and enjoy.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS !! I have been boating all my life from 14' fishing boats to 33' cruisers. 
My biggest suggestion: Watch, learn and take your time! 
If you can swing it, go to a busy ramp and watch people for an hour or so - see what works and what doesnt for others.
replay the process in your mind and talk it out before getting it wet
practice at a local dock during the week when its slow
remember the key things like drain plug, lines hooked up, tie downs removed, KEY, blower, trim up
watch the wind and pick a side of the dock that you feel most comfortable
some people like the wind blowing the boat into the dock some like it blowing away - it depends on the person on the dock and their strength. 
if you cant hold the boat from the wind or current at the dock, quickly wrap the lines around the dock post before it gets away, etc.

Good luck, have fun and be safe !!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The advice about the drain plug is spot-on. Be sure you have the right safety equipment, just because...

If you have an inboard, be sure to run the blower for a minute before you fire up. If it is the first time for the year, make sure everything is hooked up (battery, fuel, etc).

Make sure you have the fuel shutoff switch in the right position or you will sit there wondering why the boat quits after running for a minute.

Whatever you do, don't be afraid to ASK QUESTIONS! Boaters are much like campers, we love to answer questions (makes us feel as though we know what is going on, or at least LOOK like we know what is going on). Seriously, if you are launching for the very first time people will be happy to walk you through the process.

Most of all, if something doesn't go absolutely right the first time, take heart. It will go right the next time.

Here is a picture of my "Mid-Life Crises Mobile"...










Wanna race?

Reverie


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Lawdy, I thought I was the rare boating maniac on a RV site!









Drain plug is #1, without a close second, in my opinion.

Maybe a general category of educate yourself would be my second. If you damage the integrity of the gel coat and don't repair it you can do major damage to the fiberglas (it's not really waterproof), neglecting the annual maintenance of your lower unit can be very costly down the road. That kind of stuff.

But, more importantely, WE NEED DETAILS AND PICTURES about your new baby.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Remove drain plug if you are storing the boat outside during the summer. Even the best of tarps can leak and if your plug is in, you'll end up with a lot of water in your boat. Trust me...I know this from experience.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

outtatown said:


> Remove drain plug if you are storing the boat outside during the summer. Even the best of tarps can leak and if your plug is in, you'll end up with a lot of water in your boat. Trust me...I know this from experience.


Ditto !!
I once my brand new 28' cuddy in my driveway with the cover on it for a few weeks prior to getting it in to the marina. opened the cabin door and was welcomed with about 13" of water. keep the plug out, keep it angled propely and remember to put it back in before launching.


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

I will say the same thing as everyone else "drain Plug", "brakes on the TV", Make sure the boat will run, and run correctly, as well as pumping water thru the water pump, before launching it totally, I also agree with the thought of,"drink a beer and watch everyone else do it".
good luck.
Mark


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Lets see









#1 Drain plug

#2 Allowing my bride to try to back down the ramp while I drive the boat onto the trailer









#3 Allowing DW to try drive the boat on the trailer









#4 Allowing DW to tow the boat to NH while I towed the Outback ( she almost flipped it on the exit ramp)









If anyone wants to witness 2,3 go to the boat ramp at Barrington Shores twice a day the week after July 4th and I bet by the day we leave she will get one of them right.









Of coarse if she reads this she will kill me and burn the boat









But I love her anyway

John


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Gotta reiterate the "Don't use Drive to hold your truck in place." Just read a thread on another forum where this guy put his new Tundra in the drink because he "always just left it in drive when I got out of the vehicle." Bye Bye Truck. Water in up to the windows.

So don't forget to use the E-brake when getting out of the truck on the ramp.

Only back in far enough to get the boat off the trailer. Floating the boat completely off the trailer is hit or miss depending on the angle of the boat ramp. Avoid getting your rear tires wet if you can. Float the rear end and then push the boat off. That's what the rollers are for.

Congrats and have fun.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. also the law likes you to have everything you should have. life vest for everyone in the boat, registration for boat and required safety equipment. If its a big lake keep an eye on the weather. remember its all fun.


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

swanny said:


> I agree with everyone else. also the law likes you to have everything you should have. life vest for everyone in the boat, registration for boat and required safety equipment. If its a big lake keep an eye on the weather. remember its all fun.


Go and take a Coast Guard boaters course. Well worth it and you will be a safer and smarter boater.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Haven't boated in years!! ( We got Jet skis!!







)
Learn to laugh at yourself!! I once only once removed the plug before DH pulled the boat out of the water!! I don't recommend this time saving step!! quite a bit of water comes in that little hole kinda fast!! especially when DH stalls the truck (forgot it was a manual tranny?!?!)

Boating really is like camping the first sign of a problem and you'll have more help than you know what to do with.
Ember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

asplitsecond said:


> I agree with everyone else. also the law likes you to have everything you should have. life vest for everyone in the boat, registration for boat and required safety equipment. If its a big lake keep an eye on the weather. remember its all fun.


Go and take a Coast Guard boaters course. Well worth it and you will be a safer and smarter boater.
[/quote]
The Coast Guard's safe boating course is a MUST DO and highly recommended for the WHOLE FAMILY - - certainly anyone who will be 'driving".

Welcome aboard, 'asplitsecond'!!! Glad you found us!!!


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

we boat also .ours is a 26ft ccr crownline, and one thing nobodys mentioned is............................unplug your trailer lights!!!! you can always tell a newbie boater who lets the fish know he /she is stopping!!!!!!!!and also have fun and dont worry what other people think. and rember when leaving the launch to TRIM UP you engine!!!have seen many people drag their skegg all the way up the ramp.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Boats do not have brakes.
Reverse does not count, the engine will stall just when one needs it most. 
In other words, coast into a dock at idle, never use reverse unless it is a real goof-up!
Drain Plug, Drain Plug, make sure oil is there for 2 cycle. Not many mix oil anymore, but the tank needs oil!

Dave


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Unpluging your trailer lights is a good thing if you dont have a sealed system. my last 2 boat trailers had sealed LED lighting systems so check yours to be sure.

Also a Boaters Safety coarse is a must!! Depending on your boat size and usage id also recommend a Power Squadren coarse. It will go into much more detail on navigation, knots, and more big-water situations.

ENJOY !!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Boats do not have brakes.
> Reverse does not count, the engine will stall just when one needs it most.
> In other words, coast into a dock at idle, never use reverse unless it is a real goof-up!
> Drain Plug, Drain Plug, make sure oil is there for 2 cycle. Not many mix oil anymore, but the tank needs oil!
> ...


my motto: NEVER APPROACH A BOAT OR DOCK ANY FASTER THAN YOU WOULD WANT TO HIT IT !!! 
watch out for the wind too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bradnbecca said:


> don't forget to put the drain plug in- I have heard of folks forgetting to do that and ending up with a lot of water inside their boat


Did that once with TWO jets skis. UHG!!









Of course I didn't find out until 5 mins later. "Why is the jets ski so low in the water"?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Of course I didn't find out until 5 mins later. "Why is the jets ski so low in the water"?


Are you sure you werent just sitting on it.....


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on your new boat. To add to the list, first aid kit, sun block, safety glasses. Keep mouth closed on the run down water the bugs taste







. Boater safety class a must. In Ohio it is the law If you were born after 1980 I believe is the year. ENJOY!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Of course I didn't find out until 5 mins later. "Why is the jets ski so low in the water"?


Are you sure you werent just sitting on it.....








[/quote]
Ooooooh......OUCH!


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Too many great posts to quote each one............................so big thanks to all. I will remember the plug and E brake and will show DH all other posts for "his list". One thing that makes me nervous is backing too far but I suppose not getting back wheels under will solve that mistake. Seems better like was said to use the rollers.
We really are excited to add boating to our camping. By the way, it is an 18ft Rinker. Sorry, that's all I know







My DH does plan to fish. I will be towing the boat with our 07 Jeep Wrangler. It's the new 4-door Wrangler. DH is towing the Outback. I'm not nervous about the towing as I towed our horses for years across states. 
So thanks too all post and keep them coming.............I'll share them with DH tomorrow. We have 3 lake sites booked already for the summer.









Lori


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Of course I didn't find out until 5 mins later. "Why is the jets ski so low in the water"?


Are you sure you werent just sitting on it.....








[/quote]

Ouch....

You must have missed the posting about everyone here loosing weight. I'm now down 45lbs since Aug...with 20 more targeted by they time I start my 10 week Sabbatical this summer!!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I guess I'm not the only one to forget about the drain plug!!!









Walter


----------



## perry6217 (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks like they covered most everything on launching. One Important thing to remember when coming into shore anywhere/anytime. "Raise/Trim the motor/lower unit whatever you have UP! Those prop's get expensive to fix/replace.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

That won't help on my inboard it will bend the shaft







$$$$ I need to be reeeeeeeeallly carefull.

John


----------

